# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Montego Bay Message Board >  Any cambios near Pier 1/Knutsford bus depot?

## MilwaukeeMike

Any cambios open on *Sunday* near Pier 1 in MoBay? Taking the Knutsford, we will have some time to kill before departing for Port Antonio. Thanks in advance. MM

----------


## Bnewb

Cambios aren't open on Sunday in Jamaica...maybe head to HiLo or Mega Mart...buy something small with a large bill as they offer decent exchange rates. If the cambio happens to be open at the airport...still don't use it...a person on the street will give you a better rate...haha!

----------


## MilwaukeeMike

Great idea Bnewb. Thanks

----------

